# Video - Best of the Oldies Vol. 1



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

We get into a slump during the New York deer season, ceasing all predator hunting while we wait for all of our properties to clear themselves of all the deer hunters. Due to this slump we haven't released any videos recently. So for your viewing pleasure we decided to release a coyote montage featuring some of our old footage dating back as far as 2006. Enjoy and Happy Hunting!
fficeffice" /><O>



</O>


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool thanks for sharing! I like the slo-mo replay especially the first dog. You made him fly.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very entertaining, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Chris cant swear to it but that first rifle looked like the T/C Icon Precision to me. What do think?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

nice shooting thanks for sharing gonna make me go out tommorow for one


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Hey Chris cant swear to it but that first rifle looked like the T/C Icon Precision to me. What do think?


Yes sir, I think you may be correct! Yours still has no scratches, right?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

No scratches !!! Hasnt seen the woods as of yet. Since changed scope out on r-15 shooting 1000 . Had to figure out them donut circles dont work for me it will be cross hairs from now on. I love the T/C but cant bring myself to venture in to the fields with it as of yet.It would be great for sage rat hunting but a little on the heavy side for covering lots of country.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Great video, loved it . Thanks


----------

